# Final Word on 370cc's with T3



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok ~ I think I'm getting mixed messages surrounding this. I want close to 300whp.

I have a T3/t4 setup with 370cc injectors, stock maf and 3bar. I'm currently getting 221whp with this setup.

Can I just get my ECU reprogrammed for 4bar, install my s3 cams and turn the boost up?

Another post of mine someone replied that I'm maxing out the injectors as it is since I'm getting 221whp but another post I saw says that getting the 4bar program you should be able to get 300hp. 

Which is correct and sorry for the long post


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> Ok ~ I think I'm getting mixed messages surrounding this. I want close to 300whp.
> 
> I have a T3/t4 setup with 370cc injectors, stock maf and 3bar. I'm currently getting 221whp with this setup.
> 
> ...



whoever told you to run 370s with a t3/t4 is downright wrong. you should AT LEAST have 50lb injectors in there. I mean, you're making numbers a T25 makes with that big ol turbo........not very smart.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, I understand that...I guess FMAX/Turbonetics doesn't. But do you have an answer to the question? are the 370's already maxed out or will the 4 bar actually help?


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

The injectors are most likely maxed out. I would also consider a bigger MAF. My GA16DE turbo with the HotShot Turbo setup and a few other goodies is pushing 250 to the wheels. You should be making more.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

omg I didn't even realize you're using stock MAF. 221hp and t3/t4? Didn't that strike you as WAY OFF?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

well, that's the thing...I mean I'm only running 8lbs of boost right now and that's where my numbers are from. Are these bad numbers for having a stock MAF and the 3bar? cuz I was told these were pretty good numbers for a baseline without increasing the boost


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, with a t3/t4 turbo on there, those numbers suck! people are making 220whp and maybe even more with T25s!!!!


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

at what boost?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> Well, I understand that...I guess FMAX/Turbonetics doesn't. But do you have an answer to the question? are the 370's already maxed out or will the 4 bar actually help?


They will get you another 15% more flow. You will be able to get a few more lbs of boost.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> no, with a t3/t4 turbo on there, those numbers suck! people are making 220whp and maybe even more with T25s!!!!


That doesnt suck for 8 psi!

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> That doesnt suck for 8 psi!
> 
> Mike



on a t3/t4 though? Eh, maybe I've just got high expectations for a big hybrid like that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> That doesnt suck for 8 psi!
> 
> Mike


Those are decent numbers for that boost level. Your talking people that run 12-14 LBS. to make that ona T25 which is a large difference. 

I say 4 bar is a band aid for your car. Obviously you have spent a lot of $$$ on your car. I say spend the $600 and go with a new rail, walboro pump, 50 LB injectors, and a Z32 or Cobra MAF. You can find many of these items used and maybe even spend less. Plus you can sell your 370's for some $$$ as well.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

ok...guess I will go the route of getting everything rather than the "band-aid" route...I was just getting confused by some posts.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> ok...guess I will go the route of getting everything rather than the "band-aid" route...I was just getting confused by some posts.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone.


Make sure your intercooler is big enough for the increased boost.

Lew


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the core is big enough, Fmax didn't dily-daly with that.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I'm pretty sure the core is big enough, Fmax didn't dily-daly with that.


By boring the maf out and Running the 4 bar program you'll be able to reliably make 270-275whp. You absolutely must run a Walbro with the 4 bar or with 50lbers. Personally I'd say go with the 50lber's and if you do, then you might as well get a Z32 Maf to match it.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd just get some 550cc injectors (or maybe 555?) that are side feed and drop straight into the stock rail. If you're making over 200whp, you should have a bigger fuel pump, period. And you'll need a bigger maf of course.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> I'd just get some 550cc injectors (or maybe 555?) that are side feed and drop straight into the stock rail. If you're making over 200whp, you should have a bigger fuel pump, period. And you'll need a bigger maf of course.


The only issue with those are cost and avail. You can typically get a new rail and 50 LB'ers for less than the cost of the Nismo 550's or similar injectors.


----------

